# Halloween banned in LA County



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

well, its starting - dammit

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/halloween-trick-or-treat-los-angeles-county-banned-coronavirus/


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Curious how they will prevent trick or treating. Issue tickets? Arrest folks?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sblanck said:


> Curious how they will prevent trick or treating. Issue tickets? Arrest folks?


Curious about this as well. I suppose they could issue citations, either to parents who take their kids out, or possibly even homeowners who hand out treats? If there were a lot of violations, it would be hard to keep up with so certainly any punishment would be random. I think just the mandate would deter a lot of homes from wanting to participate. This will be interesting to follow
on a regional level as it draws closer to Halloween.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, they do seem to have a history of arrests / fines for flouting the rules...

https://www.latimes.com/california/...in-malibu-after-flouting-coronavirus-closures

https://www.latimes.com/california/...noring-coronavirus-closure-in-manhattan-beach

Strange to see an outright 'ban' on ToT'ing...where people would be outside, wearing masks, and have only momentary contact between each other. But I'm sure plenty of restaurants are open for business! Go inside, sit down, stay a while, no mask while eating, etc.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not surprised by the banning in LA. California has taken the #1 spot for covid cases. Not trying to be a Negative Nellie but just gotta see how this plays out with other states too. I am hoping for a positive turnaround before Halloween. 

I know with everyone hanging out at the shore for the holiday weekend and some schools/colleges having reopened, I'm hoping our area is not going to be impacted a lot. Unfortunately, I have been seeing a lot of people with their guard down in the stores (masks pulled down until someone tells them to cover up). Saw that yesterday at Walmart.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I live in Orange County (right next door to L.A. County), while it doesn't make me happy, I understand them doing this. We have areas that act like rebellious teenagers, going against the rules "just because", and seeing the rapid spread of the virus among both the youth and adults, it's super easy to see how the holiday could be a "Super Spreader" event, and trying to do tracing would be a nightmare, and not the good kind.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'm not surprised by this either. Especially the way things have been going and people doing lots of destruction on buildings. I wonder if they will end up banning it everywhere. In my town it's been pretty quiet and not much activity ever happens here. If anything happens, I will just end up watching horror movies that night.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

LA County went viral and now they have altered the verbiage to not recommend to go trick or treating. I see trick or treating as the safest option. You can easily social distance on a typical street. Home owners don't have to hand the candy directly to the kids. I plan on having a table at the end of my drive with candy in individual baggies.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If it was just adults out TOTing, it would be fairly easy to social distance, but kids congregate, it's the same issues that the education systems are facing, I wish you could get the kids to follow healthy guidelines, but they can't even do it now, in street clothes coming and going to school. Kids gather, it's in their nature.


----------



## Fishbulb (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm not sure it's really an issue of ticketing or issuing fines, but just that a lot of folks won't stock up on candy and won't really be expecting to answer the door. My suspicion would be that all of the life will be sucked out of Halloween even for those that choose to ignore the ban ToT. I told my daughters they'll do whatever the County does. If it's off, then we'll just put out our decorations and people can walk by and see them. If the County allows ToT, then certainly they can join in. 

I'll buy candy no matter what, but I image many won't if we get notice that Halloween is cancelled.

Just my thoughts,

FB


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

If we can have folks going to work, going out to eat whats the deal let the kids trick or treat darn... stop telling people what they can and can't do im so over this COVID19 crap.. My house will be decorated. i will be giving out candy if anyone shows up I live in GA and already seen some posts on towns saying no trick or treating..


----------



## hmpotc33 (Jul 5, 2010)

I am in the insurance business and risk analysis here in California and this is a major topic regarding liability. As long as we are still official classified as experiencing a “ pandemic” ToT exposes the homeowner NOT their insurance carrier for ANY claim or sickness suffered by you violating gathering and distancing . Also, all business and homeowners policies 2 years ago included a “ virus exclusion” which again puts you liable personally- NOT your carrier. We are all adults here but after hosting a ToT event for 4,000 plus kids for 22 years, we will NOT this year. Just to great of a risk and no insurance coverage available. Sorry not trying to start anything just advise you of a potential risk to all of your assets


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Good points and here just 2 cases in same place is considered an outbreak. Not sure how/handle halloween camping in 2 weeks. There is no TOT, but they want people still to decorate but nothing interactive or where people will be bunching up. Have never counted out there but we go through well over $100 of candy each weekend. Is how much do I buy this year for those that ask for it, which I need to get this weekend or next.


----------

